# هندسة اللحام..مقالات محكمة



## العلم للإيمان (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من معهد ماساشوسيتس الشهيرMIT
الآتي ل د/ توماس إدجر :
(1)
محاضرات (عروض تقديمية بالباور بوينت, فيديو , صوتي)
handouts 
روابط
و ........اكتشف
http://web.mit.edu/3.37/www/frame.html


(2)
http://eagar.mit.edu/EagarPapers/

أبحاثه المنشورة في المجلات غير المجانية . استعمل -إذا أردت- برامج تحميل المواقع الكاملة---> مثال:
http://files.tenmax.com/Teleport_Pro_Installer.exe​
ولا تنسوا أن الدال على الخير كفاعله...أنشرها في المنتديات , زملاء العمل أو الجامعة...


----------



## العلم للإيمان (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من معهد ماساشوسيتس الشهيرMIT
الآتي ل د/ توماس إدجر :
(1)
محاضرات (عروض تقديمية بالباور بوينت, فيديو , صوتي)
handouts 
روابط
و ........اكتشف
http://web.mit.edu/3.37/www/frame.html


(2)
http://eagar.mit.edu/EagarPapers/

أبحاثه المنشورة في المجلات غير المجانية . استعمل -إذا أردت- برامج تحميل المواقع الكاملة---> مثال:
http://files.tenmax.com/Teleport_Pro_Installer.exe​
ولا تنسوا أن الدال على الخير كفاعله...أنشرها في المنتديات , زملاء العمل أو الجامعة...


----------



## eng_3mr84 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي و ربنا يذيدك


----------



## amir eleslam (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وننتظر منك المزيد دائما


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxx
very much


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا العمل الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا فكل مشاركاتك رائعه ومهمة


----------

